# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Author For Teens Scary Kinda Funny But Not To Much

## IamRadical

Does anyone know of a good book that is for teens that is scary kinda funny and has maybe a pinch of fantasy. Thanks&#33;&#33;&#33; O and it better not be one for like girly girls. cause those are really gay. lol

----------


## shark!

Naked Lunch by William S. Burroughs is good. its got a lot of stream of consciousness style writing if you dig that kinda thing.

its actually a really strange book..probably the strangest youll read.  definetly not for girly girls i guess. uh wait on second thought maybe its not for all teens its pretty hardcore...idk. if your name is iamradical you may like it.

----------


## rexle

yeah, naked lunch is pretty intense. i stopped reading halfway through it. it was hard to find a plot, it was kind of depressing and i just didn&#39;t really like it. it was kind of interesting though

----------

